# Moultrie Game Spy 3.1



## GrandSlamHunter (Jun 23, 2007)

Has anybody tried this camera? Not interested in performance of other Moultrie's, just the Game Spy 3.1 that BPS has on sale for $79. How's it working?


GSH


----------



## camotoy (Jun 23, 2007)

got 5  and i have had 1 for over 3 years and 1000's of pics and no problems!!!!!!!!


----------



## msubulldog (Jun 23, 2007)

I have one and if you pay attention to your location, you should not have any problems.  For me personally, I have it set up in a dark area and the mineral lick is in a lighter area.  Therefore, at certain times of day I get washed out pictures.  Other than that I have not had any issues.


----------



## Hogguide (Jun 23, 2007)

I have one and have been very happy with it so far.
I do get a few washed out photos but that is when the sun is going down late in the day and the camera is shooting right into it. Other than that, it does fine. 
Here are a few photos.
Hogguide


----------



## dognducks (Jun 24, 2007)

how's the battery life on them? i know on my 1.3 model it's horrible


----------



## msubulldog (Jun 25, 2007)

I used the moultrie rechargeable in mine last year and it would last about 3-4 weeks.  I do not have it set up in a high traffice area, since it is behind my house in a neighborhood, but I averaged about 10-15 pictures a day.

When I got the camera out this summer and recharged the battery I discovered that the battery was bad.  I have to find a new rechargeable to replace it.


----------



## GrandSlamHunter (Jun 25, 2007)

I am putting mine out today. Moultrie says the battery should last about 30 days, but we'll see. I have a CamTrakker, a Leaf River, a Wildlife Eye, and a Cuddeback. For $79, I had to try one of these.


GSH


----------



## msubulldog (Jun 25, 2007)

I have never let my battery completely run down.  It usually still has about 40% left on it when I take it out to charge it.


----------



## Hogguide (Jun 25, 2007)

I have about 10 of the 500 & 1,000000 candle power spotlights from Harbor Freight that I have accumulated over the last few years Hog hunting.They run them on sale for $9.95 about every other month. They are the 6 volt lights and come with a rechargeable 6 volt 4.5 MA battery.
I have one that I dropped that I use for the charger. Just hook up the battery to the leads and let it charge. I just swap them out when I go get my cards.
I have my camera taking 3 pictures per minute at One minute per event.
I usually get about 1000 pictures or about a week out of a battery like this. You can set the camera to take a lot less pictures and that would make the battery last longer.
Some of the guys have the $169.00 Moultrie Cameras out in the woods at the hunting camp. They have the solar powered chargers and they are still going strong after about a month.
This camera is well worth the $79.00 that is costs.
Hogguide


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 25, 2007)

i'm getting 4 to 6 weeks on the 6v rechargeables


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 25, 2007)

the new Moultrie 4.0 has a guaranteed 60 day battery life and runs on 4D batteries.  i will be getting one of these for my birthday and will keep you all posted.

only 100 bucks and basspro.


----------



## sowega hunter (Jun 26, 2007)

I orderd one of the 4.0's last night. They are on back order until mid July. The 60 day battery life is what helped make my mind up on this one.


----------



## skeeterbit (Jun 26, 2007)

I had the 3.1 till someone else decided they needed it more then me and it did a pretty good job only problem batteries did last long! I recently went to the 4.0 with the infered and I luv it! Ive had it bout 4 weeks and in two week I already had 180 pics on it and the batteries were still good and strong! we will see how its doin when I go back in a couple weeks!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 26, 2007)

sowega hunter said:


> I orderd one of the 4.0's last night. They are on back order until mid July. The 60 day battery life is what helped make my mind up on this one.



Mid July???!!!??

I guess I am going to have to go and order one from Basspro to get on the list. thanks for the heads up!


----------



## bigun31768 (Jun 26, 2007)

i got 2 and i do get 30 days out of a battery. got 401 on 115 on the other in 2 weeks.. great pictures i would buy two more...


----------



## deuce (Jun 26, 2007)

I have 2 of the old 100's and one of the 2.1's and one of the 3.1's. They all work pretty good and have given me fairly reliable service. The 2.1 works better than all of them only because the 3.1 gets a lot of whiteout pics.  I also have a cudde excite that works like a charm on fast trigger time and long battery life. I might consider the newer moultrie's now that they claim faster trigger times.


----------



## whchunter (Jun 27, 2007)

*Camera*

I have 2 Moultries. All of my cameras have travel time on them meaning back to Moultrie for tune ups. I don't know if they have improved on QC but I know they were talking about it. Go to www.chasingame.com for plenty of information on reviews and if you go into their forum, they have a special section on Moultrie cameras. There are other sites out there also which will provide reviews and even guide you though the process of building your own game camera. I've never done so since I'm lazy and stupid when it comes to work and electronics but they say you will get a much better camera for you money Quicker response, pic quality, less pic problems etc. But more money from what I've seen and as far as pic quality all I want is pics good enough to see the deer. Also I have a hard time putting a $100 camera in the woods much less a $200 -$300 camera. To each his own though.  Good luck!


----------



## livetohunt (Jul 27, 2007)

sowega hunter said:


> I orderd one of the 4.0's last night. They are on back order until mid July. The 60 day battery life is what helped make my mind up on this one.


I hope you are planning to use this on a feeder..The unit goes into a sleep mode which is why the battery lasts so long..Just don't expect it to work well on trails..


----------



## Win270Brown (Jul 28, 2007)

Ours is working awesomely! We keep corn in front of it. Does just as well or better than I expected.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jul 29, 2007)

I have 2 od the 3.1 type and they work great. I can use them for months at a time with the rechargeable battery and a solar cell.  Both are available at BPS.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jul 30, 2007)

I got 1 also. I put it out for 3 weeks 15ft from feeder. No pics due to very weak IR sensor. I could walk straight up to it and it wouldn't take a pic. You could act like a monkey and it might take 1 pic. It got sent back last week for a tune up. I hope it works better when I get it back or I'll just return it to BP.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Aug 8, 2007)

UPDATE!!!

Moultrie sent me a brand new GameSpyD40 ! 

I'll get it in the woods this weekend I hope.


----------

